# teamspeak2 server start nicht



## EddieG (15. Juli 2007)

ich wollte meine ts2 server starten. 
mit dem command
screen -A  -dmS ./teamspeak2-server_startscript start
aber es kommt dann folgendes Must run suid root for multiuser support.

was muss ich tun?


----------



## Sinac (16. Juli 2007)

AFAIK läuft Teamspeak eh als Dienst, warum startest du ihn als Extra Screen?
Der Fehler ansich liegt wahrscheinlich am SUID Bit, eventuell musst du das setzen auf /usr/bin/screen .

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

